# For Sale - Mouse Paperwork - East Sussex/Post



## rosanna (Dec 1, 2010)

i have had some intrested on various forums to people like the thought of having BIRTH CERTIFICATES, SHOW RECORDS, BREEDING RECORDS AND PEDIGREE RECORDS for their animals. so i have spent a bit of time putting some together.

they are all blank and can be filled in by yourself.

the birth certificates, breeding records and pedigree records are more suited for breeders but can be used by anyone

prices are:
BIRTH CERTIFICATES, SHOW RECORDS, BREEDING RECORDS AND PEDIGREE RECORDS

1x £0.25
5x £2.00
10x £3.50
20x £6.00

PLEASE STATE WHAT YOU WANT, WHETHER IT BE BIRTH CERTIFICATES, SHOW RECORDS, BREEDING RECORDS OR PEDIGREE RECORDS

I WILL ALSO MIX AND MATCH E.G 2X BIRTH CERTIFICATES, 2X BREEDING RECORDS, 3X SHOW RECORDS AND 3X PEDIGREE RECORDS

I ALSO DO breeders packs:
small breeders pack (10x birth certificates, 5x breeding records, 10x pedigree records) £7.50
medium breeders pack (20x birth certificates, 10x breeding records, 20x pedigree records) £14.50
large breeders pack (40x birth certificates, 15x breeding records, 40x pedigree records) £27.00

postage will be:
£0.75p 1-5 documents
£1.25 6-15 documents
£2.00 15-30 documents
£3.00 30-60 documents
£4.50 for 60+ documents


----------



## kimmers (Jul 31, 2016)

Hello have you any pictures of the certificates ? Just so I can see quality before I decide to buy ? Thanks


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

This was a thread from 2010, I doubt it is still relevant.


----------

